# Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner



## pely66 (29. März 2006)

hallo bordies!#h 
was halten si davon +- |kopfkrat 
ich wolte so was kaufen ,den beschreibung von dieses rolle ist nicht schlect
und den preis 60 euro ist auch super.
hat jemand erfarhung mit diese rolle?
ich danke an alle was ein rat mier gibt#g


----------



## Nepenthes (29. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

ich weis nicht wie es anderen hier im Board geht aber bei Rollen steh ich voll auf Shimano. Wenn du eine gute Freilaufrolle suchst würde ich dir die empfehlen:
Shimano US Baitrunner 4500
oder
Shimano Baitrunner GTE-B 6000

das sind in meinen Augen die besten Freilaufrollen die es in diesem Preissegment giebt. Bitte um korrecktur wenn ich mich irren sollte.


----------



## eckart70 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

Hallo!!!
Wo giebts die Sänger Magic neu für 60€???|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (30. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

Die Sänger Magic ist nicht so dolle. Gerade bei geflochtener Schnur hat sie ein schlechtes Wickelbild. Auch kann man den Bügel nicht vernüftig einklappen.
Vom Preis her kann ich da die *Okuma Long bow* empfehlen. Hab diese Rolle schon einige Jahre. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme und vom Preis her nicht zu schlagen.Mit dieser Rolle kannste die gesamte Bandbreite des Karpfenangelns abdecken. Kenne keinen der mit dieser Rolle nicht zufreieden ist.Gerade heute hab ich für meinen Sohn 3 gekauft.
Hier klicken und nach unten scrollen.
http://www.endnersangelwelt.de/angeln/index.html?rollen_stationaerrollen_okuma.htm


----------



## Conchoolio (30. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

also ich hatte beim gerätehändler den magic runner in der hand, läuft auf jeden fall ganz gut aber wie er im einsatz mit schnüren ist, kann ich nicht sagen. aber es muss nicht immer shimano sein. schau dir die okuma epix baitfeeder an super rolle für den preis. die daiwa regal plus 5000 ist auch nicht verkehrt das kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen. beide bekommst du auch um die 60€(epix)-70€(daiwa)


----------



## esox_105 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst 3 neue Anaconda Magic Runner bei ebay für 49,95 € das Stück ersteigern können. Bin zwar letztes Jahr nicht mehr da zu gekommen die Rollen einen Praxistest zu unterziehen, bin aber der Meinung, daß ich bei dem Preis nix verkehrt gemacht habe.


----------



## Trolldoc (30. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

wenn du die Rolle für 60€ bekommst, ist es auf jeden Fall ein super Angebot.
Ich habe selber zwei von den Rollen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. März 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*



> Ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst 3 neue Anaconda Magic Runner bei ebay für 49,95 € das Stück ersteigern können. ................., bin aber der Meinung, daß ich bei dem Preis nix verkehrt gemacht habe.


Verkehrt auf keinen Fall,  und in der Praxis wird sich das sicherlich für dich bestätigen. Es sind eher die Feinheiten die mir nicht gefallen haben. Feinheiten die für dich vielleicht nicht zum tragen kommen. Und wenn du zufrieden bist , ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Carpfighter (1. April 2006)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

ich hab selber drei! wenn du si um 60 bestellst würd ich mit dem gedanken spielen auch noch eien zu ergattern!
Ich habe sie seit einem jahr und:
+Bremse
+Lauf
+Freilauf
+Wurf
+schnurverlegung bei mono

-Freilaufklappe

Also ich hatte nichts negatives daran auszusetzen!

Lg


----------



## sladi (6. August 2013)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

hi also ich besitze seit jahren die magic runner 1 und hab schon jede mänge fische mit raus gehollt unteranderem ein stör von 190 cm .
jetzt hab ich mir 3 neue rutten gekauft Anaconda Sensible Touch III L-R  3.9 m 4 lb und für die rutten holl ich mir 3 magic 4 bin voll zufrieden mit den rollen und für 55.90 € kann man nichts falsch machen


----------



## rainerle (6. August 2013)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*

.....seit wann verkauft Sänger jetzt Rutten bzw. für unsere Nordländer Quapppen?


----------



## 1Fisherman (6. August 2013)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*



rainerle schrieb:


> .....seit wann verkauft Sänger jetzt Rutten bzw. für unsere Nordländer Quapppen?



Na, da hat wohl einer heute einen Clown gefrühstückt, haha|rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2013)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Magic Runner*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Sänger Magic ist nicht so dolle. Gerade bei geflochtener Schnur hat sie ein schlechtes Wickelbild. Auch kann man den Bügel nicht vernüftig einklappen.
> Vom Preis her kann ich da die *Okuma Long bow* empfehlen. Hab diese Rolle schon einige Jahre. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme und vom Preis her nicht zu schlagen.Mit dieser Rolle kannste die gesamte Bandbreite des Karpfenangelns abdecken. Kenne keinen der mit dieser Rolle nicht zufreieden ist.Gerade heute hab ich für meinen Sohn 3 gekauft.
> Hier klicken und nach unten scrollen.
> http://www.endnersangelwelt.de/angeln/index.html?rollen_stationaerrollen_okuma.htm



Kann/muss ich eindeutig bestätigen. Die Longbow ist der Magic Runner III wie auch IV eindeutig überlegen. Solidität, Schnurverlegung, Langzeittest, gehen eindeutig zu Gunsten der Okuma aus.


----------

